
Larry Ellison Challenges Amazon, Salesforce and Workday on the Future of the Cloud - rohitkunal
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bobevans1/2017/12/12/oracles-larry-ellison-challenges-amazon-salesforce-and-workday-on-the-future-of-the-cloud/#7ebdde6f3522
======
hemendrasingh
Larry Ellison is the owner of Oracle. He is challenges of Amazon,Salesforce
and Workday for future of the Cloud CRM. He says oracle will provides best CRM
cloud soutions & increase revenue from these companies.

